# Summer 06 free agents



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Who is likely to sign and of them who is worth that one more summer of free agency??

Peja Stojakovic, SF, Sacramento (Player option) 
Ben Wallace, PF/C, Detroit 
Jason Terry, PG, Dallas 
Al Harrington, PF, Atlanta 
Drew Gooden, PF, Cleveland (Restricted) 
Bonzi Wells, SG/SF, Sacramento 
Nene, PF/C, Denver (Restricted) 
Matt Harpring, SG/SF, Utah 
Joel Przybilla, C, Portland 
Speedy Claxton, PG, New Orleans 
Vladimir Radmanovic, SF/PF, Seattle 
Bobby Jackson, PG/SG, Memphis 
Keith Van Horn, SF/PF, Dallas 
Melvin Ely, Charlotte (Restricted) 
Sam Cassell, PG, Minnesota 
Chris Wilcox, PF, LA Clippers (Restricted) 
Mike James, Toronto (Player option) 
Alonzo Mourning, Miami 
James Posey, SG/SF, Miami (Player option) 
Reggie Evans, PF, Seattle 
John Salmons, Philadelphia (Restricted) 
Ronald Murray, Seattle 
Nazr Mohammed, C, San Antonio 
Jared Jeffries, Washington (Restricted) 
Michael Olowokandi, C, Minnesota


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

realistically no impact player would sign

and Please People don't bring up Joel Przybilla or Nazr Mohammed


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont see why people say that an impact player wont sign here...i think money talks...if we show them enough money theyll come here....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

martymar said:


> realistically no impact player would sign
> 
> and Please People don't bring up Joel Przybilla or Nazr Mohammed


Why not?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I like Nazr. I really think he would be good here.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> Why not?


Ask Nate Mcmillan about Przybilla instead of giving him full minutes he split his minutes with Theo Ratliff

Nazr Mohammed is lazy, lazy lazy, that's why some days Popovich doesn't play him much instead Nesterovic gets to start


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Nazr would be startign on most team in the league...


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I like Nazr. I really think he would be good here.


Did you ever watch New York games last year before he was traded to San Antonio


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> Nazr would be startign on most team in the league...


Knicks were so frustrated last year that they started Sweetney over Mohammed for few games


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nazr gives us what we need from an interior player for 24-30 minutes a night and we're fine. We don't need him to be a superstar because our frontcourt is already looking good, especially if we draft someone like Shelden.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

martymar said:


> Knicks were so frustrated last year that they started Sweetney over Mohammed for few games


11 PPG, 8.1 RPG, 1 BPG, 1 SPG, 51% from the field in 28 minutes per. Those are his numbers in the 54 games that he played for the Knicks last season, he started each game.

He's only 28 years old, so he still has a few good years left in him.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll throw some cash nene's way...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> Nazr would be startign on most team in the league...


nazr is not much better than SOW and in some way SOW is better (energy and defening more mobile players).


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

yah i would like to get Nene..that would be nice...


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> 11 PPG, 8.1 RPG, 1 BPG, 1 SPG, 51% from the field in 28 minutes per. Those are his numbers in the 54 games that he played for the Knicks last season, he started each game.
> 
> He's only 28 years old, so he still has a few good years left in him.


I know his stats, i had him on my fantasy team last year
but if you watch knicks game, he looks lost hardly any rebounds, foul troubles and most of his rebounds and scoring were done in november and december of last year


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I think we should sign Mourning. Seems like a good fit with the Raptors.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

charlz said:


> nazr is not much better than SOW and in some way SOW is better (energy and defening more mobile players).


I very much agree


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Big no from me on the Nene front, unless the contract is reasonable, which it won't be.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How much more likely is the re-signing of Mike James, now?

And how much more will he cost us now that his agent has a) Bosh's desire and b) cap space both to use as leverage?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> How much more likely is the re-signing of Mike James, now?
> 
> And how much more will he cost us now that his agent has a) Bosh's desire and b) cap space both to use as leverage?


oh gawd no, now that we have cap space we should try to sign outside free agents first and then resign James since we can sign him at any figures


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

martymar said:


> oh gawd no, now that we have cap space we should try to sign outside free agents first and then resign James since we can sign him at any figures


James isn't restricted, is he?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Joel is infinitely better than anything we'd have drafted in the 20's

he's damn near perfect for our team

interior D gets a huge lift, rebounding gets a huge lift, finally have a shotblocker, finally have someone to steer people too, gets Bonner out of the paint, gets Bosh away from monsters, takes all sorts of pressure off Bosh. I don't think any team in the league would benefit as much from a legit center


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> James isn't restricted, is he?


unrestricted free agent, but Larry Bird rule you can sign your own free agents even if we exceed salary cap


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Mike James and Joel would be nice, but I fear we will have to overpay


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

1) Ben Wallace, PF/C, Detroit (This is wishful thinking, but i can dream cant I)
2) Nene (restricted)
3) Joel Przybilla
4) Bobby Jackson (if james doesnt re sign)
5) Melvin Ely
6) Reggie Evans (I know he plays PF, but the man can rebound)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

martymar said:


> unrestricted free agent, but Larry Bird rule you can sign your own free agents even if we exceed salary cap


I thought you had to be under contract for three years to have Bird rights on a player. Is that not the case?


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I would throw most of our money to Al Harrington and the remainder at either Ely/Pryz/Za

pg-James
sg-Mo-pete
sf-Harrington
pf-Bosh
c-Ely

Bench
CV
06 Draft pick
JG
Calderon
Sow
Bonner
Hoffa


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I thought you had to be under contract for three years to have Bird rights on a player. Is that not the case?


not necessarily

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#26


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

All depends on the draft. 

Take Morrison in the draft and steal Joel in free agency (Portland has a lot of work to do to catch our offer). Plenty of room for a prospect from last year's second round and Mike J.

Or... LaMarcus. Sign whomever. Save money. Whatever. Villenueva, Bosh, and Aldridge frontcourt could the league's best. 

I'd really appreciate a list of next year's UFAs, including second rounders.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think an ESPN insider story is suggesting Nene. 

Nene, Bosh and CV would make an interesting / tough trio playing the 4/5 and imagine them in the lineup at the same time... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd be extremely happy if we could get either Nene or Bonzi to come up to Toronto.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yup, if Nene is judged capable of returning healthy, a sizable offer would secure him, and one of the more exciting frontcourts in the league- no true center but a rotation of Nene, Bosh, Sow, Araujo, and Villenueva.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

The only impact player is Ben Wallace, and the chances of getting him are zilch. Frankly the rest of the guys on that list are not the type of players you want on a rebuilding squad.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Top options

1. If Ben Wallace *thinks* about coming here, sign him at MAX. ELSE...
2. If Nene wants around 6-7 million per year, sign him. ELSE ...
3. Draft a big man ... Aldridge/Splitter/Shelden-Williams. If all not available for us ...
4. If Nazr Mohammend wants around 3-4 million per year, sign him. ELSE... 
5. Sign some lesser FA center, (Francisco Elson?) wait 1 year and get Magloire. 

I feel that big guys like Pryzbilla, Wilcox, Gooden are decent signings ... but I consider them as 'forever mediocre'. 'bila has the length and the presence, but that's about it. Gooden and Wilcox are PFs ... we already have 2 of the better ones in the league in Bosh and Villanueva.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't see what people have against Przybilla.

IMO he'd be a good fit for this team. Won't be our starting center for the ages, but he'd boost our interior D as well as anyone. A big, defensive minded guy like him would be more than welcome.

As for Nene, the odds of him wanting to sign for a reasonable contract is as low as Big Ben wanting to shift from Detroit to TDot. Not going to happen, so pass.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

No way I want Al Harrington here. We have enough wing players, and power forwards. He'll just be taking time away from Charlie Villanueva and Joey Graham. We need someone who can play some minutes at the 5, and he is definately not one of them.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Nene would really look good in a raptors uniform...i think he's really underated..he's got really good inside passing and he uses his size pretty well...and if it doesn't cost us the max to get him we should have money left over to grab another talented guy.we'd have a huge line-up next season

C Nene
PF Bosh
SF Charles
SG Mop
PG Calderon/James?

either way we'd have three bigs which are 6'10 or bigger...and nene weigh's like 270..so our rebounding woh's would be over..


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

yea, nene sounds okayyy, but u really have to base everything on who we take in the draft and the upcoming trades that could happen b4 the trading deadline.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> I don't see what people have against Przybilla.


I don't have anything against him as a player, but I don't want him because he's going to get overpaid. If the Raptors could get him for 3 years $14 million it would be a great addition, but I think someone will throw $40 million at him, and the Raptors just can't do something like that at this stage of rebuilding, especially when we could add something similar for much cheaper through the draft.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I watched the Portland /Minny game last night, I don't usually get a chance to watch the Trailblazers, but Joel looked awesome last night. He looks like a great interior defender, with amazing shot-blocking abilities and soft enough hands to lay the ball in the bucket.

I'd consider signing Przybilla or Nene. I don't think there is anyone in the draft that would help the Raps as much as either or these two could next year.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont see any impact players on that list except for ben wallace, and if the rpas wanna get a nene or nazr then they better not overpay, no crazy 10 mill contracts.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sign Nazr this summer, extend Sow and in 07 bring in Rashard Lewis.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

What good is having Nene? He's just like all the other players we have had. He can't player defense for the life of him. He is also injury prone and he is going to want about $8-10 million a year, you wait and see.

We need a good shotblocker and rebounder. Someone that is going to make a player think twice about driving to the rim on us. I like the idea of Joel, but again, someone mentioned he is going to get $40 million without a doubt.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not very impressed with this big man class. Hopefully Nene's one year absence will help lower his value to a good price, but he realistically hasn't proven much in this league. Just say no to Joel. Not at his commanding price.

Bonzi Wells, I think, would be a great addition to this team. He'd make a solid defensive swingman rotation with Mo and Joey, and he provides great rebounding for his position. Also, he's a slasher on offense which will provide some much neede balance in our lineup. Plus I don't think his contract demands will be as high as the big men's. If we could get a solid big man in the draft and sign Bonzi I'd be all for that.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

martymar said:


> unrestricted free agent, but Larry Bird rule you can sign your own free agents even if we exceed salary cap


You can't use it like that. The rule is for capped out teams who want to keep their players. They can sign their own players and go over the cap. You can not have a tonne of cap room, sign other teams players, get up close to the limit, and then sign your own guy with the Larry Bird rule.



Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bonzi Wells, I think, would be a great addition to this team. He'd make a solid defensive swingman rotation with Mo and Joey, and he provides great rebounding for his position. Also, he's a slasher on offense which will provide some much neede balance in our lineup. Plus I don't think his contract demands will be as high as the big men's. If we could get a solid big man in the draft and sign Bonzi I'd be all for that.


I like that idea. If Bonzi can be had for a reasonable price. He is 30 years old and is averaging 15-8. I wonder what he would be worth contract wise. Joey, him and Mo Pete would be a sick group of defensive wing players. All of them are reasonably athletic, capable defenders who can rebound alright. I would still be in favour of drafting a top tier scoring small forward or shooting gaurd in 2006 or 2007. I would also be fine with drafting a big man this year. Sheldon Williams, Lemarcus Aldridge and Tiago Splitter come to mind depending on where our pick lands.

I really think we should sign Joel Przybilla tho. I like what he would bring to our team, like everyone is saying, and I am sounding like a broken record. Defense and rebounding, hehe. He is 27 years old, averaging 6-6-2.5, and there are a few other guys on the market that could command as much or money then him. So we could maybe get him for a reasonable price. I would be willing to sign him on a contract starting at... anywhere up to say, 5 or 6 million. At 6 million I would say he is getting expensive. But the more I think about it, the more I believe that this offseason could really be HUGE for finishing off our team, and getting it ready to compete. When you think about all the names I just threw out. and... How realistic it seems. Just think of our roster if we got two or three of those guys.

Przybilla -Aldridge/Sheldon/Splitter, Araujo
Bosh - Villanueva, Sow
Bonzi - Graham, Villanueva, Sow
Peterson - Bonzi, Graham
Calderon - Ukic

Obviously over the next couple seasons, I could see players like Villanueva, Aldridge/Splitter/Sheldon and Joey moving up in the depth charts and Bonzi and Przybilla playing more of a back-up role

I think our PG position is still a little thin and inexperienced. But early this year, Calderon really showed what he is capable of and I expect him to show that again consistently. Between the '07 draft, '07 free agency, and maybe Mike James, or some other lesser solid vet PG, I think we could fill all of our holes.... and that would be awesome!!! EEEE!!! 

-lata

p.s. This post is really long, but I don't think I've had more fun writing a post then I had writing this one.. hehe


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

I dont think anyone has listed the teams dabbling in the free agent '06 class yet so here ya are. According to www.hoopshype.com:

New Orleans
Chicago - they have 18 million under contract after this year, but Chandler's contract needs to be added onto that, hoopshype.com doesnt have his contract in their database i geuss.

Toronto
Cleveland-Big Z coming off the books

Atlanta
Charlotte
Denver- Andre Miller, Nene, Voshon Lenard coming off the books

Seattle- Radman, Reggie Evans and Ronald Murray coming off the books

Utah
Clippers

I don't really see the teams I went into depth with being major players in free agency (not including Chicago, they should be very active).

-just FYI


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Nono to Nene :biggrin: 

At least we can now seriously talk FA signings / rebuilding


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Rhubarb said:


> I don't see what people have against Przybilla.
> 
> IMO he'd be a good fit for this team. Won't be our starting center for the ages, but he'd boost our interior D as well as anyone. A big, defensive minded guy like him would be more than welcome.
> 
> As for Nene, the odds of him wanting to sign for a reasonable contract is as low as Big Ben wanting to shift from Detroit to TDot. Not going to happen, so pass.


Decent big. Not great. Cannot shoot FTs. Not worth a ton. MLE for 3 years at most. No Foyle numbers for him please.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Forgot about Radman. He could be a nice power 3 to compliment Bosh and Charlie. I think he's a goner in Seattle and who else is going to make a major play for him? 

I think I'd lean more toward Vlad than some of these other free agents. Nazr for example.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Decent big. Not great. Cannot shoot FTs. Not worth a ton. MLE for 3 years at most. No Foyle numbers for him please.


Believe me, I don't think Joel's worth the reported 40 million he's after, but for a decent contract, I'd take him. Just get the feeling others wouldn't quite do the same. It seems to be either get a big name, or get one in the draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Forgot about Radman. He could be a nice power 3 to compliment Bosh and Charlie. I think he's a goner in Seattle and who else is going to make a major play for him?
> 
> I think I'd lean more toward Vlad than some of these other free agents. Nazr for example.


We need defense and rebounding on this team. I don't get how Radmanovic would address either one of those issues.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> We need defense and rebounding on this team. I don't get how Radmanovic would address either one of those issues.



Radman NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo, the guy can't rebound, block shot or play D. Also his shooting is hot and cold, most of the night it's cold.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Petey said:


> I think an ESPN insider story is suggesting Nene.
> 
> Nene, Bosh and CV would make an interesting / tough trio playing the 4/5 and imagine them in the lineup at the same time... jeez.
> 
> -Petey


that's a very athletic and very long frontcourt


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Rhubarb said:


> I don't see what people have against Przybilla.
> 
> IMO he'd be a good fit for this team. Won't be our starting center for the ages, but he'd boost our interior D as well as anyone. A big, defensive minded guy like him would be more than welcome.
> 
> As for Nene, the odds of him wanting to sign for a reasonable contract is as low as Big Ben wanting to shift from Detroit to TDot. Not going to happen, so pass.


Pryzbilla a good defender? He gets blocks but he is not a very good defender, did you watch the raptors game against Portland couple of weeks ago, who was guarding Bosh at the end of the game? wasn't pryzbilla he was sitting on the bench, any free agents we sign shouldn't be sitting on the bench when the game is on the line. Last year number was an aberration since they really didn't have anyone. 

He is also 7'1" but his number's this year is only 6.5ppg and 6.9rpg in 25mpg and compare him to Joe smith a shorter person he is averaging 9.8ppg and 9rpg and they have same minutes. better yet let's compare AD's number 20mpg and he has 5.0ppg, 4.8rpg


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

ColinBeehler said:


> You can't use it like that. The rule is for capped out teams who want to keep their players. They can sign their own players and go over the cap. You can not have a tonne of cap room, sign other teams players, get up close to the limit, and then sign your own guy with the Larry Bird rule.


read this first

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#31


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A good offensive player can draw fouls on Joel pretty easy.

I'm in favour of signing Nazr.

Who else is?

(ballocks is!)


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> A good offensive player can draw fouls on Joel pretty easy.
> 
> I'm in favour of signing Nazr.
> 
> ...


I would take Nazr Mohammed over joel przybilla

here is the order of preference
Ben Wallace
Nene Hilario although he is injury prone but he has tremendous upside although his second knee injury is not a good thing
Nazr Mohammed

plus there is Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

martymar said:


> Pryzbilla a good defender? He gets blocks but he is not a very good defender, did you watch the raptors game against Portland couple of weeks ago, who was guarding Bosh at the end of the game? wasn't pryzbilla he was sitting on the bench, any free agents we sign shouldn't be sitting on the bench when the game is on the line. Last year number was an aberration since they really didn't have anyone.
> 
> He is also 7'1" but his number's this year is only 6.5ppg and 6.9rpg in 25mpg and compare him to Joe smith a shorter person he is averaging 9.8ppg and 9rpg and they have same minutes. better yet let's compare AD's number 20mpg and he has 5.0ppg, 4.8rpg


He's not exceptional, but I stand by what I said - he'd boost our interior D. 

He's by no means an elite guy, I know that as well as anyone. His general stats may flatter him, but nevertheless, he's an effective defender, and a guy who will consistently work to disrupt and block a few shots. A big body, and a guy who's capable of running the floor as well - that's something we'd find more than handy if you ask me.

His contract issue will obviously be the bending point as to whether or not he's worth what he asks for, but assuming it's a reasonable deal, I'm all for signing him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I might also be inclined to make a big offer on Wilcox, moreso than Nene. Not sure how high we'd have to go to dissuade the Clips from matching...

Someone care to elaborate on the free agent list? I want last year's second rounders...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ColinBeehler said:


> I dont think anyone has listed the teams dabbling in the free agent '06 class yet so here ya are. According to www.hoopshype.com:
> 
> 
> Cleveland-Big Z coming off the books
> ...


Pretty sure that Z re-signed last offseason. Cleveland is definitely capped out.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd rather have Nazr Mohammed than Nene and Joel. He'll be cheaper anyways.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I might also be inclined to make a big offer on Wilcox, moreso than Nene. Not sure how high we'd have to go to dissuade the Clips from matching...
> 
> Someone care to elaborate on the free agent list? I want last year's second rounders...


here is the list of free agents
http://probasketball.about.com/od/newsrumorsopinion/a/nbafreeagents06.htm


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

martymar said:


> here is the list of free agents
> http://probasketball.about.com/od/newsrumorsopinion/a/nbafreeagents06.htm




I'm surprised to see Zo so low the list. IT doesn't really matter for us as we know he's not coming here.


I'd like to see Jason Terry here if we lose Mike James and I think Bonzi would be a great add since we have nothing at the 2.

As far as a C goes, we have talked about it quite alot already.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 29, 2006)

Outside of signing a center, one guy we should go after should be Matt Harpring (currently with Utah). He is one of the most overlooked perimetre defenders in the league, solid, and efficient veteran. Currently he is the back-up to AK47 , so we could probably sign him easily if we promise him a starting job and a contract similar to what he's making now (5 to 7 million a year). Then we re-sign James and add either Nazr, Nene, or Joel .If we don't get Harpring , we should approach Posey or Harrington instead .


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

get Alonzo Mourning, he would love to play in Toronto


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

"There also has been speculation about where Nene might sign when he becomes a restricted free agent next summer. Possible destinations are Atlanta, Chicago and Toronto, which all should have more than $10 million of salary-cap room." Rocky Mountain News


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I say we take Mike James and Pryzbilla....if possible


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love it. We're going to be a possible destination of many free agents. What a wonderful feeling. Who want to get paid???


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I need a longer list of free agents. For example, is Monta Ellis on the table? 

Wouldn't mind throwing an offer at Fred Jones- depends on what Bird and company want to do Peja as to whether they'd match.


----------

